# River Wansbeck Chain Ferry



## RMM (Dec 28, 2008)

Hello everyone!
Does anyone have any information about the old ferry that used to run across the River Wansbeck in Northumberland near the mouth of that river?
Sometimes known as Wheatley's Ferry it ran to the east of the present-day A189 spine-road bridge crossing and linked Cambois with North Seaton and Ashington. Dates, photographs, and any other information would be appreciated. (This would be a very small ferry).


----------



## Shipwatcher3 (Apr 1, 2017)

I know this is an old thread but I have only heard of the bridge that linked North Seaton and Cambois call the Trot, the foundations can still be seen on the south bank of the river. If a ferry crossed the river I would guess a landing point on the south side of the river would be in the area of the old boat yard. On the north side some were around the area where the boat sheds were built years ago.


----------



## Shipwatcher3 (Apr 1, 2017)

A little more information. It seems the ferry was closed down prior to WW2. There was a wire or chain across the river. I am not quite sure of his name, Josia Wheatly operated the ferry until its closure, he moved to Blyth and became the Cox of the lifeboat. He held this position though out WW2 and beyond and was succeeded by his son.


----------

